# roybi blower no wot



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

engine dies when trying to get full throttle.carb was cleaned and new carb kit installed still cannot get full wide open throttle.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the carburetor adjustable??

If so then you might want to open the high speed adjustment a little and see if that will take care of it.

If non adjustable, then make sure carburetor insulator is tight and all external components are tight and well sealed.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

1.) As i've seen with multiple maruyama units: Bearings and seals take in air giving you a impropper air/fuel ratio.

2.) Compression? Sounds like you have enough for it to idle, but as soon as you lay the hammer down, it bogs. These should have 90 p.s.i min.

:dude:


----------

